# Lydia E. Pinkham



## kyhunter06 (Jun 10, 2006)

Any idea's on value on a 14 1/2oz Lydia E. Pinkham's Medicine bottle?


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 10, 2006)

ky

 Here's a little info on Lydia. Google Lydia Pinkham there's several web sites
  dedicated[/align] to her.

http://www.mum.org/MrsPink1.htm[/align]


----------



## kyhunter06 (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanx for the info, I found the exact same one I have when you look under bottles on her page its the last pic on the page.  A friend of mine bought it for 2 dollars at a yard sale and they was wandering if it was any good or had any value.


----------



## cc6pack (Jun 10, 2006)

Bradley,

 The Pinkham's are very common. So 2 bucks sounds fair to me. I collect a lot of Pat. Meds. and have one in my collection. I'll post a pic of one of her Trade Cards if you would like to see it.


----------



## kyhunter06 (Jun 10, 2006)

I appreciate it.  I just needed something to tell them and this makes my 2nd med bottle.  I have a little bottle that has Madison Drug Vending also, and I apprciate the help.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 10, 2006)

I think we all got to know and throw Lydia at one time or another,I once hit a dump that had 60.
 I think Lydia was and still is a popular lady.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Jun 11, 2006)

One famous lady at that, here is a building I saw in Salem Mass. on a trip with the family, had to take it


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 11, 2006)

Man'I'll bet there's some great bottles in there,even better in the privy!!.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jun 11, 2006)

Well I'm just guessing,I'm not really "Privy" to that kind of info.lol!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 11, 2006)

Man dave, Something smells around that one. LoL

 Neat pic Steve.


----------

